# Can Pax Tell If You Just Recently Gave Them 1*?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK....This has been bugging me lately.

If you don't do ALOT of trips in a day....say 3 or less....and then don't drive a day, I know I can go on to the driver's dashboard and pull up my average rating for the DAY. If in that time period, it goes down drastically....I always have a good idea of WHICH pax it was that dinged my rating.

Since SOME Pax probably don't use Uber EVERY DAY.....can they also see what driver 'dinged' their rating too? Which brings me to another question....is it true that the PAX have up to 14 days to rate you? Or do they have to rate you after the ride like we have to?

This comes up because:
Yesterday, I drove from 6-9am for the $30 hr guarantee. Only got 3 rides....but that's all I needed to qualify. I checked my rating after those 3 rides and I had 5* for the day...since I didn't drive the day before. Then, I'm at home yesterday afternoon.....with my App on, hoping to get an easy extra run, and I get a ping from 20 minutes out. I accepted....but had regrets immediately when the PAX txt'd me and told me their destination....1.5 miles down the road from where they were. 
Anyway, I start heading out to them and keep getting texts....they were asking ME if I was coming to the 'Holiday Inn'? So, I said..."Your location says 1420 Milwaukee Ave.....is that where you are?" (Like I'm supposed to know the address of where THEY are?) LOL 
Anyway, they discover they put the pin in the wrong spot...and she texts me the correct address they are at. I get to the hotel, it's 3 nicely dressed business people just going 1.5 miles down the road. (I'm hoping I'll get a tip...considering I drove 15-20 minutes to get them) LOL
I pick them up, drop them off. They immediately get out of the car and just walk away. I thought....wow, not even a 'Thanks! Have a Good Day!" much less a tip with 3 business people sharing a $6 fare? I was so upset...I gave them 1*.

FF to today....only had those 4 rides yesterday...and BEFORE that trip, my rating was 5* for the day....NOW, after they probably had to take another Uber ride back to their hotel...my rating for the day is 3.67. I did nothing but bend over backwards for these ungrateful business people....did NOTHING wrong, but wonder if they 1 starred me in revenge?

Long story short....can they guess who 1 starred them....since I hear they have up to 14 days to rate you...and hence THEY have the upper hand, since they can WAIT to see what you rated THEM first? (We have to decide right away...if we want to go back onine!) 

Any insight on this?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Pax can not see their ratings. And next time, don't drive 20 minutes to pick anyone up. At least for me personally, those never ended up well. And dont be afraid to cancel on them. I did that the other day. Went to pick someone up, the nav told me to turn on the street, but the pax is actually one street over. He could actually see me, calls me, starts to ***** at me for turning on the wrong street. Tells me to turn around and pick him up... I cancelled him on the spot.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Pax can not see their ratings. And next time, don't drive 20 minutes to pick anyone up. At least for me personally, those never ended up well. And dont be afraid to cancel on them. I did that the other day. Went to pick someone up, the nav told me to turn on the street, but the pax is actually one street over. He could actually see me, calls me, starts to ***** at me for turning on the wrong street. Tells me to turn around and pick him up... I cancelled him on the spot.


 Yeah. I know.  I figured I could take the ping since I was driving my LEAF for that trip (No gas needed...like my 'gas guzzler' Prius!)  It was a sunny day, didn't have anything else to do...so figured 'Why not?" Was hoping for at least a $15 fare...which I get alot in that pick-up zone since it's usually the US Navy guys wanting to go back to the base....that's what I thought it was when I accepted.
So PAX can't see their ratings at ALL? Anywhere? Why do we even rate them then? WE can't see their ratings. THEY can't see their ratings. Uber doesn't remove PAX with low ratings....I don't get it. 
So....about how many 'Cancels' for those reasons can we do....without being deactivated? Because honestly, I'd say about 1 out of every 3-4 ride requests I get is 'Cancel Worthy!" LOL So, if I actually CANCELLED every time I'm afraid of getting a low rating....because of idiot, inconsiderate, cheap PAX.....how will I make ANY fares at all? LOL (BTW, I'm in the northern 'burbs.....and don't get back to back pings like the city) Only Friday night-Saturday night are slightly busier if you know the right spots.


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

We do see their ratings. During the ping request it shows their ratings and surge amount if any, right below the circle countdown.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I would say you can safely decline 10-20% of all requests, and cancel about 10%. Just be sure to go offline for next few minutes, so you won't get another request from these people. 

Yes, pax cannot see their ratings anywhere, they only exist for us. In Chicago market only, pax ratings are invisible to drivers. 

It's very hard to make any money by where you live. Sometimes I end up in vernon hills/buffalo grove area on personal business, and if I don't get a long ride, I loose money 75% of the time.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

someguy said:


> We do see their ratings. During the ping request it shows their ratings and surge amount if any, right below the circle countdown.


 No. _*YOU*_ see *YOUR PAX* ratings. (LA area and others) _* CHICAGO area*_ drivers are *NOT ALLOWED* to see their PAX ratings!!!!! (Other Chicago area driverss...back me up on this cause he probably won't believe me) And BTW, is CHICAGO the ONLY area that is not allowed to see their PAX ratings?? Why are WE singled out??


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> FF to today....only had those 4 rides yesterday...and BEFORE that trip, my rating was 5* for the day....NOW, after they probably had to take another Uber ride back to their hotel...my rating for the day is 3.67. I did nothing but bend over backwards for these ungrateful business people....did NOTHING wrong, but wonder if they 1 starred me in revenge?


Yes they 1 starred you. And the math proves it.

Any driver rating that ends in .33 or .67 means the total number of customer ratings in the calculation must be divisible by 3. So the total number of customer ratings is rating for the day is either 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, etc...

Since you only had four rides for the day, that means 3 of the rides rated you. Since you had a 5.0 rating for the day prior to the last trip, that means that two rides rated you 5 stars prior to this last trip, giving you 10 stars divided by 2 ratings. This last trip gave you a 1, putting you at 11 stars divided by 3 ratings. That's 3.67.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> *In Chicago market only, pax ratings are invisible to drivers.*
> 
> It's very hard to make any money by where you live. Sometimes I end up in vernon hills/buffalo grove area on personal business, and if I don't get a long ride, I lose money 75% of the time.


Thank you for backing me up here! Yes, if it wasn't for the Navy base here....I'd barely get any ride requests. Whenever it's NOT the weekend, I head down to Vernon Hills area for rides....but I tend to get too many 'entitled business people' who think we are their slaves/servants. (Hence that ride request I got from the AbbVie execs who couldn't even utter a simple "Thank You!" when I went out of my way to pick them up on a wrong pin drop for a 1.5 mile trip! Too many of those in that area! Even though the Navy personnel NEVER TIP  at least they are thankful and polite 95% of the time. And I barely ever get less than 5* from them. So, it's one or the other...5* me and be polite....OR tip and be unsociable! LOL


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yes they 1 starred you. And the math proves it.
> 
> Any driver rating that ends in .33 or .67 means the total number of customer ratings in the calculation must be divisible by 3. So the total number of customer ratings is rating for the day is either 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, etc...
> 
> Since you only had four rides for the day, that means 3 of the rides rated you. Since you had a 5.0 rating for the day prior to the last trip, that means that two rides rated you 5 stars prior to this last trip, giving you 10 stars divided by 2 ratings. This last trip gave you a 1, putting you at 11 stars divided by 3 ratings. That's 3.67.


Thank you for this! Makes sense! Yes, and today my rating is 4*...which means I got 3 -5* and 1-1* (16-4=4.00)

So no one has answered me yet on: How long do the PAX have to rate you? Do they have to do it immediately (obviously not I guess if I just now got my 4th rating)...but how long DO they have?


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> No. _*YOU*_ see *YOUR PAX* ratings. (LA area and others) _* CHICAGO area*_ drivers are *NOT ALLOWED* to see their PAX ratings!!!!! (Other Chicago area driverss...back me up on this cause he probably won't believe me) And BTW, is CHICAGO the ONLY area that is not allowed to see their PAX ratings?? Why are WE singled out??


Oh well learn something new everyday I guess. That sucks not to able to see them. Just figured it was the same in all markets.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I heard Chicago drivers were rating based on race, that's why they pulled it.
4-5 White
3-4 Jews
2-3 Mexicans
1-2 Blacks
1 Middle Eastern/Asians


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yes they 1 starred you. And the math proves it.
> 
> Any driver rating that ends in .33 or .67 means the total number of customer ratings in the calculation must be divisible by 3. So the total number of customer ratings is rating for the day is either 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, etc...
> 
> Since you only had four rides for the day, that means 3 of the rides rated you. Since you had a 5.0 rating for the day prior to the last trip, that means that two rides rated you 5 stars prior to this last trip, giving you 10 stars divided by 2 ratings. This last trip gave you a 1, putting you at 11 stars divided by 3 ratings. That's 3.67.


And it was probably because it took you 20 minutes to get there.

Never mind you did them a huge favor, they had to wait because there was no other driver closer. That is also, somehow, your fault. Or Obama's.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> So no one has answered me yet on: How long do the PAX have to rate you? Do they have to do it immediately (obviously not I guess if I just now got my 4th rating)...but how long DO they have?


They have to rate you before they request another ride. Just like you can rate the pax a few days later when you want to go online.

So in your case, it was not a revenge because the ******s had no way to know their rating before they requested another trip. They 1 starred you simply because they are *********.
If you ever pick them up again, lock your doors and show them the finger. Wait for 5 min and cancel as no-show.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> They have to rate you before they request another ride. Just like you can rate the pax a few days later when you want to go online.


So then.....what if they don't take another ride for 1-2 months. Can they still rate me then?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> So then.....what if they don't take another ride for 1-2 months. Can they still rate me then?


I'd guess there is a time frame but don't really know. And don't care either.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I Have noticed the last few weeks tht PAX are asking about their ratings more often. Seemingly following some of the different stories that came out awhile back. That is good,PAX finally realizing that they are rated as well. opefully they will not find out as fast that UBER would never do to a Rider what they do to Drivers.


----------

